# Alloy wheels ... but steel spare



## subfiver (Oct 15, 2011)

I have it in the back of my mind that there is some sort of issue with wheelbolts, they are different, somehow, depending on the type of wheels fitted.

I have alloys, but intend to have a steel spare (having seen the price of alloy rims!!). Do I need another set of wheelbolts too ??

Fiat Ducato, 2012, if it makes a difference ...


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

Yes, you need to carry a wheel brace to fit the alloy wheel nuts, bolts for the steel wheels, as well as the brace for the steels as they will be a different size to the alloys. You might also want to carry a torque wrench in case you replace the alloy wheel yourself after repair because alloys should be tightened to manufacturer's specifications.


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

hi Subfiver.
I would check with the builder or commercial supplier of the vehicle,because there has been cases where the Steel Bolts are longer than the Alloy wheel bolts,(Or go further into the hub) causing problems with brake disc and or rotation.
I have NO experience of this,and i believe that the bolts supplied by some ASleeper models are common to both,but in the back of my mind is the thought the seats of the bolts may differ as well.Hope this helps.
Ted.


----------



## trevd01 (Oct 26, 2007)

We have alloy wheels on our '09 X250.

They take (and are designed to take) the standard Fiat wheel bolts.

They are German made Alutecs and they came from Tyresave










http://www.tyresave.co.uk/alloyvan.html

We sold four steel wheels, but kept the spare - we had to use it recently.

No need for different tools - the standard Fiat supplied ones are fine.


----------



## grenwelly (Aug 7, 2007)

You are usually ok using alloy wheel bolts on steel spare
Most cars with alloys now have a steel spare if any
You cant use nuts designed for steel wheels on alloys though
Steel nuts/studs have a round mating surface where alloys are on a straight taper
A quick visit to local tyre fitters will confirm for you


----------



## dbnosey (Jul 16, 2006)

Well this is confusing. I have a late 2011 Autosleeper with Alloy wheels but a steel spare and within the kit that came with the MH is a spacer and three wheel bolts.

Colin


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

dbnosey said:


> Well this is confusing. I have a late 2011 Autosleeper with Alloy wheels but a steel spare and within the kit that came with the MH is a spacer and three wheel bolts.
> 
> Colin


The spacer is needed because alloy wheels are "thicker" than steels, but why only 3 bolts? :?


----------



## dbnosey (Jul 16, 2006)

:roll: Maybe I should read the manual like we ALL do!!! :lol: I will let you know.

Colin


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

More confusion.......the bolts on my alloy wheels are totally different to the original Fiat steel ones - hence the reason I carry two different sets of sockets with an extending steel socket bar.


----------



## trevd01 (Oct 26, 2007)

The answer is some wheels take the same bolts, others need different ones. 

The ones we have take standard bolts (see my post above) , but some aftermarket wheels don't.

Obviously it makes it simpler to run with four alloys and a steel spare if they all take the same bolts.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

I used to have alloys on a previous van with a steel spare and the bolt size differed.

If you have and to simplify things you should also be able get an extending brace and appropriately sized double socket to match both bolt sizes similar to this one....

http://www.dropshiponline.co.uk/product_info.php?products_id=3861

Pete


----------

